# Penny hits The Beach (Toronto)



## DaveD

She's having a riot ripping around on the beach and is meeting lots and lots of new friends, including a bunch of local V's. She's F A S T out there.

Go Penny Go!

I figure if Im going to post tons of Penny pics, this is where I should do it.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Penny hits The Beach again -13wks old*

Love the first pic. She's stunning.


----------



## Kay92

*Re: Penny hits The Beach again -13wks old*

Gotta love the floppy ear runs, right?


----------



## candi30

*Re: Penny hits The Beach again -13wks old*

Can't wait to bring Darby down there so they can run together!


----------



## mswhipple

*Re: Penny hits The Beach again -13wks old*

Go Penny Go!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## DaveD

*Re: Penny hits The Beach again -13wks old*

Penny at 14 weeks!


Thanks for the kind words all! We are really smitten with our lil'Pen.


----------



## littlelulu

*Re: Penny hits The Beach again -13wks old*

Gorgeous pics! Penny is stunning. A V in motion is a beautiful thing!


----------



## DaveD

I dont go far without my camera and it seems that Im going to have tons and tons and probably too many tons of Penny pics.

Instead of lots of threads, I have edited the title of this one. It will be a running Penny pics thread!

Taken yesterday at Cherry Beach dog park, Toronto.


----------



## DaveD

Tough lighting with a low sun today, but here we go!

15 weeks!


----------



## candi30

Fantastic pics as usual Dave. 
It was great meeting you guys and Penny. She is awesome!! Man they get big so fast!!


----------



## DaveD

From todays outing!


----------



## DaveD

4 months old now! 

Go Penny Go!


----------



## candi30

Always love seeing your action shots of Penny Dave


----------



## DaveD

You didnt think that a Sunday would go by without another edition of The Penny Chronicles, did you?


----------



## mswhipple

Penny is just gorgeous!! She could be a model... She could be on the "catwalk" (if you'll pardon the expression). ;D ;D

Keep a close watch on her when she's rough-housing with other dogs and they're both wearing collars. There have been postings here in the past of tragedies involving one dog getting his mouth caught in the collar of the other... resulting in choking, broken jaw bones, and even death. I don't mean to be a worry-wart, but I remember reading those posts and being mortified. Just be aware that that can happen, and be on guard. Would not want beautiful Penny to get hurt!!


----------



## DaveD

Thanks for the words of caution mswhipple - I can see how that could happen and quickly turn tragic. And now being familiar with how Vizslas like to play, rough!, I can see how it would happen more to a V than another breed.

Pitfalls are everywhere! Always have to be watching.


----------



## Rudy

He loves the salt


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Penny is gorgeous! And your pictures are awesome.


----------



## DaveD

THANKS!!!!

4.5mths now.

Heres a few of Penny from today's Vizsla walk on the Beach. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7591.0.html


----------



## DaveD

Penny hits the beach again today in the beautiful sunshine! She is wiped out!


----------



## DaveD

What a difference a week makes. Last week it was sunny and 10 deg C. Today, snowing, windy, minus 2. Much less fun (for me) out there on the Beach.

Penny however couldnt have cared less what I thought!


----------



## datacan

Yes it does fell stupid cold, expecting warmer weather... At least it's not muddy.


----------



## candi30

Great pics as usual Dave. 
Doubly cold down by the water for sure. 

Did Penny get a new collar? Looks great!


----------



## DaveD

Guess what Penny did today.

She hit The Beach!

Nicer day than yesterday. Penny had fun with a retriever who was swimming like crazy. Somethings not right about that says Penny.


----------



## mswhipple

Great pictures, as usual, DaveD!! ;D ;D ;D

Now, I don't mean to sound like your mom, but you could trim about three or four inches off the end of Penny's new collar without sacrificing the adjustability factor. I'm just thinking she might find that extra length dangling by her face a little annoying or distracting. She's never going to get that much bigger. It IS a pretty collar!!  I don't mean to be bossy. Sorry!!


----------



## DaveD

LOL

Its a 16 inch and she is on the very smallest hole right now being just 4mths old. We dont know how much she will need. I want to rig up something to hold the end in but havent done it yet.

Not sure if Id want to cut it just yet!

And we chose purple because Penny was Purple Girl. The breeder matched the puppies with the families; we had no idea which puppy would be ours until the last minute.


----------



## mswhipple

Well, Penny does look stunning in purple!! And what a sweet, sweet baby picture of her (and two of her littermates, and part of mom). Really adorable!


----------



## DaveD

Surprise, Penny hit the Beach!

It was fun watching Penny and the Ridgeback try to figure the swans out.


----------



## einspänner

DaveD said:


> Surprise, Penny hit the Beach!


I can't wait to find out where Penny goes next week!  Great pics as always, Dave.


----------



## mswhipple

Looks like Penny had a blast (again)!! Love your photos, DaveD!!

I'll bet Penny already knows at least one full sentence in English: "Do you wanna go to the beach??" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DaveD

Haha

It is even better than that!

If she can see her leash, SHE IS GOING TO THE BEACH.

She gets down there everyday. Id like to come back as Penny in my next life.


----------



## DaveD

Well, we were wild and crazy today and we didnt go to The Beach! We went to a different spot instead, High Park in Toronto. It was very different than the beach but was fun. Penny had a great time!


----------



## mswhipple

Penny's theme song: "Oh, girls just wanna have fun..." ;D ;D ;D

Great action shots, DaveD!! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## DaveD

Penny was back to her "stomping ground" today (Easter Sun) at the Beach, which is right at the bottom of the Street we live on. It was a great time, as usual, but kind of sad because today is the last day that the entire Beach (a mile plus long) is an off lead area. Starting tomorrow, it will be back to leashes until we get to the enclosed dog park, which is actually pretty good because it is in a beautiful setting and occupies an entire point of the Beach. That extra 5 minutes before we get to the off lead area is going to kill us! NOT! It will however be confusion for Penny because she wont be able to rip it up down there anymore.


----------



## hotmischief

Love the pictures Dave, especially of the ones with the Dane. 

The one with the dane galloping behind your vizsla is in perfect sync.

Is the dane yours?


----------



## DaveD

hotmischief said:


> Is the dane yours?


Thanks!

No the Dane is not mine, but it is spectacular and the funnest 12 month old you've ever seen. You know the type: so young but it has grown so fast it doesnt know that it is huge yet? Danes are almost as sweet as Vizslas!

That Aussie Shephard is 4 months old, was looking for fun, and knew that the Vizsla was the place to find it.


----------



## DaveD

Today Penny did what she does best, HIT THE BEACH!!!!

Im never home during the week and when Im down there, the weekend'ers are a totally different crowd.

It was good to meet the weekday dogs today!


----------



## Watson

Penny is a beauty! 

We went to high park a few times last week while we were back home in TO (grew up in the area), and we met quite a few other V's. We may have *just* missed Penny!


----------



## mswhipple

Isn't she pretty?! What an athlete!! 8)


----------



## Vida

Lovely pics!
If I try to take action shots I just get blur :-[
Please post pics every day,she's so beautiful ,and we get to see her grow


----------



## Shivangi

Looks like a LOT of fun was had by all! 

@DaveD The dog in your last picture, the one with gray-white fur, what breed is it? Looks huge!


----------



## DaveD

Thanks all!

Watson: We were at High Park on Sat the 30th. It was our first time there and it took us awhile to find the DP. We took the kids and Penny to the Zoo after and the Emu was the star of the show for Penny. Too bad we didnt meet! We saw no other Vizslas and people were looking at Penny tearing from one end of the park to the other chasing dogs and trying to get other dogs to chase her - and thinking - "shes not from around here, must be one of those Beach dogs!". 

Vida - I get blurry shots too unless I use shutter speeds of at least 1/4000th. In many lights you need a lowish aperture (I use 2.8-4, with 2.8 being the most frequent I use), and in some lights you need a lowish aperture AND a highish ISO. Shoot me a PM if you think I can help you with this; it takes practice (I take 100k shots a year, 99k of which suck!) but I may be able to guide you with camera settings a bit - equipment depending of course. Some set ups are just not fast enough.

Shivangi: I dont know but it is NOT the camera angle that makes it look huge - it is MASSIVE. I suspect that there is a lot of wolf in there. It is about the same size as a dane. 

We weighed Penny this AM. She isnt 4.5 months yet and is 42 lbs. Im guessing that she will settle out low to mid 50s. Her dad is Gunfire Flynn (awarded Ohio Gundog) and I think that he is mid 40s - Mom is mid 50s.


----------



## DaveD

PENNY HIT THE BEACH!!!

In the last two weeks there has also be a significant increase in her interest in birds and squirrels. Birds, she is focused on them, tries to sneak up, she freezes and "points", then runs at them. I dont know if it is an age thing that she has grown into or if it is because the ground birds are back with spring time. People were watching her "hunting" today and they got a real kick out of it. I could hear "its a vizsla, watch this" as Penny spotted a robin on the ground. All of a sudden, the most distractable dog in the world knew nothing but that robin. Someone could have been throwing hotdogs at her and she would not have noticed.

Go Penny Go!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

She's 42 lbs at 4 months? I think she's going to a LOT more than 50 lbs! I just can't believe it. 42 lbs?! That sounds unreal for that age. Wow! 

I like how in most shots she looks like a pup and then every once in awhile there's a shot that shows exactly what she will look like when she's matured. 

You should start a blog since you love sharing her beach adventures so much. You'd get a lot of followers from here I'm sure.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

She's 42 lbs at 4 months? I think she's going to a LOT more than 50 lbs! I just can't believe it. 42 lbs?! That sounds unreal for that age. Wow! 

I like how in most shots she looks like a pup and then every once in awhile there's a shot that shows exactly what she will look like when she's matured. 

You should start a blog since you love sharing her beach adventures so much. You'd get a lot of followers from here I'm sure.


----------



## DaveD

Oops! Typo.

She is just over 5 months. Her Bday is Oct 29.

I should have a blog. That sounds like fun!

Then I can be a blogger.


----------



## datacan

Dave, you may want to add a watermark to the pics U post. Some of them rival pro level photography... 
Is this a hobby, I do macro (micro using Nikons).


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Still Dave...huge. 😮


----------



## DaveD

datacan said:


> Dave, you may want to add a watermark to the pics U post. Some of them rival pro level photography...
> Is this a hobby, I do macro (micro using Nikons).


Totally a hobby that got started by taking pictures of my kids doing arena sports, ie fast action in dark settings with crazy fluctuating lighting!

I use Nikon too (D3 right now and my most used lens is 70-200/2.8).

Thanks for the compliments on the photos. If people want to use the low resolution pictures, go crazy! When I have my camera, Im taking pictures of everyones kids and dogs and sending them the pics. Im sending pics of peoples dogs to them after every beach trip.

Quick change of subject. Here are some of my favorite pics of others' dogs!


----------



## DaveD

The wind was blowing Penny's ears all over the place today! She had fun with a 6mth old Mountain Dog named Muppet and her friend Phil, the Great Dane was there too. They found a hole that was very interesting! The the Dobie was really calm - she wanted to watch the crazy brown dog more than anything. Everyone knows *the Vizsla*!


----------



## datacan

DaveD said:


> Everyone knows *the Vizsla*!


Best comment I got when Sammy was small was from a little girl... "What is that, a kangaroo?"


Dave, the D3 takes wonderful pictures. Do you shoot RAW?


----------



## DaveD

Kangaroo! Thats hillarious!

D3 works well, yes, but I think that my old D2h could have taken any of those pictures just as well. I like that I can go to the beach on a wettish day and not worry about sand or water getting into the lens or body.

Yes I shoot RAW but Im not sure why I do outside of arenas. In an arena, white balance is really difficult and being able to go back and change that is helpful. I find auto WB outdoors works well. I should shoot jpegs, especially since Im not demanding much from the pictures in terms of what I do with them.


----------



## DaveD

Today was a special day!

No Beach.

No Dog park.

But we did reunite Penny with her sister litter mate Poppy! I tracked the owner down and got the girls together. Before reuniting the girls we discussed whether or not they would remember each other. No way we thought. But I REALLY believe that they did. The owner has another V and maybe it is usual for the two puppies to play together, but they were GLUED together in a way that Ive not seen Penny be with any other dog. They have been apart for 3.5mths; maybe they remember!

They are very similar. Penny stands slightly taller, but his a bit thinner and according to the scales, Penny is a bit heavier as Penny was 42 lbs when they told us that Poppy was 36. Color is the same. Face is close. 

Too bad it started to pour 30 minutes into our play...it was also darkish - and the puppies ranged a lot, so the photos were tougher!

Regardless, Penny and Poppy had a great time. Ive included a pic that I thought was hilarious of the sisters watching my kids play in the playground. They look the same! Poppy's older brother (5yrs) also included. 

Great AM!


----------



## datacan

Dude, awesome ;D


----------



## mswhipple

Great photos again!! I'm SURE they remember each other, DaveD... There isn't a doubt in my mind!   

I had solid evidence that one of my previous dogs remembered a guy that she hadn't seen in five years. They can't talk, it's true... but they are SMART and they remember.


----------



## GuthriesMom

Great pictures of a gorgeous girl!! Thanks for sharing all of these, Dave.
I saw someone mention earlier you should start a blog. I would LOVE following Penny's adventures!


----------



## DaveD

BIG NEWS!!!! Penny hit the Beach this Aft.

Because our play was cut short this AM by rain, I took her out again this aft. The weather was horrible. Raining. Snowing. Sleet. Cold. It was an awesome time on the Beach! Good thing my camera doesnt mind getting rained on.

Ranger the Ridgeback is an interesting fella - he was very alpha until Penny decided to push back a bit, then the two were buds and they chased each other. William is the other Vizsla and I love that guy. He is a very athletic, competitive and ready for whatever the dog park has in store. He is an impressive dog. He is a great retriever. I hope Penny took note!


EDIT: My post that I did April 7th with the dogs of others in it, the Vizsla with the green coat, that is Dexter, Williams litter mate brother!


----------



## Laika

Dave,

While it may be mentioned somewhere amongst all these fabulous photos, may I ask what you shoot with? Great photos. 

Thanks for posting, I thoroughly enjoy seeing these dogs in motion!

Mike


----------



## DaveD

My most used set up is a Nikon D3 with a Nikon 70-200VR 2.8.

Thanks for the compliments on the images!


----------



## DaveD

I hope to hit the Beach tomorrow but we weighed Penny last night.

She turns 6mos old on April 29 - she weighs 45lbs right now.

Go Penny Go!


----------



## DaveD

The weather was not great on the Beach today but Penny didnt mind!


----------



## AlmaPup

She's a beauty 
Love her face on photo 5, carrying the stick in her mouth like it's the most important thing in the world!


----------



## Vizsla13

What amazing pics! I'd love to be able to get pics like that.
Penny looks like one very happy girl and so many playmates!!


----------



## DaveD

No standout pics of Penny today at the Beach, but it sure was nice down there!

We met a 14wk old GSP named Parker. He was awesome and a great playmate for Penny. He chased her to get the frisby. Penny wont catch that frisby. She will rarely retrieve it, but she will taunt any dog with it to get them to chase her 100% of the time. And Zoe the Dane was back. She is fun and they play well together. Gypsy is the 10yr old Vizsla and Dexter is about 2yrs old. Dexter is already in this thread in the green coat (and he is the littermate of William). And Nikki the Red Bone **** Hound showed up too!


----------



## mswhipple

Great pics as usual, DaveD!! I think it's funny about Penny and the frisby... She just likes to play "keep away"!! ;D


----------



## DaveD

Smokin' AM on the Beach!

Friends kept showing up including the one and only DARBY (candi30!!!) in the blue and white stripped collar in the last three pics.


----------



## JaniceNes

Great Photos! Hope to get some nice ones of our new girl, Piper at the beach in Toronto too. We live just up in the beach on Bellefair and have met Darby a few times and heard ALL ABOUT Penny but have yet to see her!


----------



## Cavedog

I love the GSP pup. She looks like a Chocolate Vizsla!


----------



## candi30

Haha great day! And greats pics as usual Dave. 
Thanks again for sending them to me. 

Can't wait until Piper gets down there. 
Soon enough. 

Chris


----------



## DaveD

Penny cant wait to meet Piper! Darby et al was telling us about Piper yesterday and I know when I do see her, that I will already have forgotten that Penny was once that small. Enjoy it because you will blink and Piper will be huge!

Penny did her usual taunting and flaunting on the Beach. She really prefers being chased than doing the chasing. She is a *master* at using the environment to her benefit. Lots of dogs are faster than her out in the open but you have to bring your A game to catch her in the bushes and shrubs. Most dogs give up - Penny goes to tease the next soon to be frustrated dog when that happens. It is hillarious, she will draw them in from the open area into the shrubs. Nothing has caught her in there for a long time now.

GO PENNY GO!


----------



## DaveD

Cavedog said:


> I love the GSP pup. She looks like a Chocolate Vizsla!


It looks exactly like a chocolate Vizsla! At first I thought that it was one of the crazy hybrid Weim/Choc Labs that a rumoured puppy mill north of Toronto has been promoting. I have not seen many solid color GSPs - just Parker and an all black one, which was beautiful by the way.


----------



## JaniceNes

Yes I know what you mean I think she grows an inch a day! My husband calls her crate the 'oven' because every time she comes out she's grown even bigger! Now almost 12 weeks. She is almost ready to be off leash at the dog park but needs to learn her recall better and also maybe a bit bigger.. some dogs don't like puppies and she doesn't always get their 'cues' to bugger off... at what age did you let Penny off leash at the park?

Where did you get Penny?


----------



## JaniceNes

Piper at the Beach!
(Photo taken by a photographer that we stumbled upon at the beach!)


----------



## DaveD

Penny came from this litter:http://adriankennels.com/index.asp?ID=13


Penny's 6mos Bday was 2 days ago!

I will get tons o'pics of Piper, just you wait! My wife was thrilled to come across Piper the other day with Penny. See her again soon!

I snuck down there tonight. What a great way to spend a spectacular evening. Penny did a *spectacular* point at a robin on the way home. GO PENNY GO

Ella the Weim showed up. She has shrunk a lot! She used to be way way way way bigger than Penny.


----------



## DaveD

We had a Vizsla walk on the Beach yesterday (I counted 17) so I have a few Penny pics from that, but I took her down there again tonight (2nd time today, lucky pup) and there were hardly any dogs to tease with sticks, so Penny started to comb the shrubs for birds. MY PROUDEST PICS YET are the last ones in this set! The other dog in this set is the one and only Darby (w Candi30 on here).

GO PENNY GO!


----------



## DaveD

It has been awhile since I posted some pics of Penny; I mean how many (of the same) pics can I post on the (same) beach?

Here is Penny at a different beach! Darby showed up too (by chance!).

Since these were taken a couple weeks ago, Penny has started SWIMMING. She is retrieving too!

Go Penny Go!


----------



## candi30

Haha we have to keep following you around Dave. 
You always get so many great pics.


----------



## MisterRed

Mister Red LOVES to swim, he could teach both youngsters!!! Love your pics Dave...amazing shots.


----------



## Rudy

Great stuff Dave 

and thanks for sharing them


----------



## DaveD

No recent pics to update you with because Penny's Umbilical Hernia worsened and she underwent laproscopic repair on Friday. 

I would say that she is already 99.9% recovered and is doing great, but her belly is shaved, so no pics.

Go Penny Go.


----------



## mswhipple

Wishing Penny a speedy recovery!! As they say in dog obedience school, "HEAL"! 

Go Penny Go!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## datacan

:'( Hope she recovers fast. Is it from trauma or is it hereditary? 

(thread getting a little difficult to load over cellular with all the pictures :-[ ).


----------



## DaveD

Hereditary and she had it when she joined us. 

Until recently it was adequately supported and was not a big deal. Her growth seems to have reduced its support, so we dealt with it.

Nice to have lap options these days. Super fast recoveries.


----------



## datacan

I like the lap as well. Still, sorry to read about the hernia. Breeder knows, that's a good thing. Penny is a very pretty dog.


----------



## MisterRed

Poor Penny - didn't realize she had the hernia - glad to hear she is on the mend - and hopefully will be joining us for a Taylor Creek run soontime!


----------



## Laika

Hope Penny is doing well, and on her way to resuming her supermodel status here on the V Forum soon ;D

Our girl has the same thing; we may have it addressed when she has her ovariectomy as long as it holds out until then.


----------



## DaveD

Penny is still loving the beach! Her tail wags full speed for the many hours she is down there without stopping.

Its hot and Penny has really taken to swimming.

The male here is Mac - a 2.5yr old that we met yesterday. That dude wouldnt get out of the water!


----------



## DaveD

Just because I took 4 months off from posting pics it doesnt mean that Penny hasnt been to the Beach everyday!

Today was gorgeous outside, here are some shots. Penny is 11 months old now. She has filled out a bit. She is fast! She retrieves! She swims! She jumps over the fence that encloses the park with ease and she is now using her nose to hunt rabbits and squirrels that are closer than they should get! 

Best of all, she is still the happiest dog in town.

The last pic is Penny's friend Arbor. I love that guy! He is an amazing hunter.


----------



## Capa

Fantastic photos!


----------



## datacan

Wow four months, what a difference, Penny is a big girl
now


----------



## mswhipple

She is just beautiful!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MisterRed

Dave - she is stunning! As soon as I am mobile again, Mr Red and I will join you at the beach - the beach should be all off leash again soon - is it November 1st? I remember the day we met you there - the first day you let Penny off to play with Red!


----------



## DaveD

Thanks all!

Hope you're healing up well and we see you and Red soon. If he is looking for another crazy red dog to run with, happy to pick him up when we take Penny out if you're not up and running yet.

BTW - all you locals - date is set for the next Vizsla walk. Nov 2nd, 7:30AM. No sleeping in!

I will send an email our local list shortly and Ill post in the regional forum.

EDIT- changed date to when the entire beach is designated off-lead.


----------



## DaveD

Believe it or not, PENNY IS STILL HITTING THE BEACH!!!!

Last weekend she and her litter mate sister Poppy took it on together. Penny and Poppy see each other only very sporadically. I think that this is the 4th time theyve seen each other since they were separated 1 year ago. The very first time they saw each other was on a local Vizsla walk. Penny ran right past 20 other Vizslas and went straight to Poppy - this was about 4 months after they were separated. It was amazing to see - she picked her out of the group like there was only one dog on that Beach.

Penny's color has some purple on it, Poppy's has some green. They love each other.


----------



## DaveD

Penny is loving the snow!

Toronto was hit pretty hard by an ice storm, so The Beach was not usable - too dangerous - it was a skating rink down there so Penny has did very little running for the days prior to the 25th. But we did make it up to Mont Tremblant, Quebec, with her where there is hip deep snow already. It was too deep for Penny but it helped her burn off some of the ice storm crazies that she had! Every step was a flying leap!


----------



## einspänner

I think we're all lucky you haven't entered the photo contest yet!  Penny is looking lovely as always.


----------



## DaveD

HA! Thanks einspanner!

Truth is its as easy as pushing a button when you have a happy Vizsla in front of you, and all of the ones Ive come across are super happy!


----------



## pippylongstocking

WOW!!!


----------



## MisterRed

LOVE Penny's eyes - Wonderful pics - Happy New Year


----------



## DaveD

Brrrrrrrrrrr! Its cold on the beach these days! 

Penny is becoming quite a ball dog. The last pic is of Charlie, Penny's bud who lives on our street.


----------



## mswhipple

Penny has grown into such a gorgeous girl... with those long, lovely legs!! ;D ;D ;D

_p.s. Charlie is a handsome boy, too!_


----------



## tknafox2

GREAT Pictures!! Thanks for the fun Photo show!!


----------



## MisterRed

Great shots Dave - Cold but no coat! Mr Red will meet you down there one day soon!


----------



## DaveD

So cold down at the Beach these days - the wind has been howling.

Penny made the news - the front page of the local paper in fact - on one of the recent cold days. The wind was blowing by us at about 35miles an hour!


----------



## DaveD

Well, cant do much about the weather and Penny the troublemaker has to run, run, run....

Beach visits are shorter than normal these days because it is nasty down there, but we are still having a great time - maybe it is because we are too cold to realize that we are too cold!

GO PENNY GO!!!


----------



## candi30

Haha saw the paper, had no idea it was Penny. I just showed Andrea. That's awesome. Too funny. 
You guys must have been some on the only people down there.


----------



## DaveD

^ Yup - we were one for the few idiots to be down there - it was brutal - not that Penny cared though!

Today was much nicer. Parker, the chocolate GSP, appears elsewhere in here (he and Penny are buds), and Scholsey, also elsewhere here, is the first Vizsla and Penny and I came across when we first brought her home. He looked immense next to her 9wk old frame at the time. She and him go back a long ways!


----------



## DaveD

Go Penny Go!!!

We met a new friend down on the beach yesterday - Autumn - a 5.5mth old that is super sweet - she is the later pics!


----------



## MisterRed

Hi there - Great shots again Dave - Mr Red and I are missing the beach this winter - now, after his Ringworm has cleared, he had another incident where he lifted his toenail right off the quick (ouch) on a piece of ice while running. The vet had to pull the toenail out and left the quick exposed. So, he has had some bandaging (not good in the recent snow/rain weather) and now he is wearing a Muttluck boot, with no running !!- Imagine!!! The nail will take six weeks to grow back. We do walk in Taylor Creek daily, on leash...poor guy is anxious to run! Here is a recent shot from TC - We will meet you at the beach one day soon!


----------



## einspänner

Dave, if we ever have a forum wide get together, you and Chrispycrunch have my vote for official photographers.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

MisterRed said:


> ... he lifted his toenail right off the quick (ouch) on a piece of ice while running. The vet had to pull the toenail out and left the quick exposed. ...


Oooh - that must have hurt so much! Hurts to look at it. To bad they can't put a temporary nail on. Say, epoxy. I see a business opportunity here. That would probably hurt just as much.

Good luck with the no-running thing.

Bob


----------



## DaveD

Oh my goodness Patti poor Mr Red!

Penny has gotten a couple small tears in her pads this winter from the ice but they've been non-issues.


Hope he heals up soon - it hasn't been the poor guys year has it? Another big Vizsla walk coming up late march!

And thanks einspanner. I really enjoy taking the pics and I'm grateful that others like to look at them too!

Go Penny Go!


----------



## DaveD

Wow

Time sure flies. There have been a few updates in Penny's life.

Penny does not hit the Beach anymore. We moved to the west coast and now live in West Vancouver near the bottom of Cypress Mountain, so she has become the worlds best trail and (mountain bike) riding buddy. She hits the mountains instead!!!

She is up in the beautiful redwood and fir rainforests of the North Shore every day. Running and jumping and having an awesome time. The one thing that she misses is other dogs. We come across dogs up there, yes, but nothing like the concentration that there were in Toronto. And when we do see them, they're headed in a direction and we are headed in a direction and the dogs say hello but then go in different ways. Penny misses Mr Red and Darby and all the other Vizslas we would see on the Beach, plus all the other dogs. She really does. She herself is a dog lover!

But she loves her forest. She adores her forest.

I bring her mountain biking on Cypress. We start at the bottom and I ride up - she gets bored of the pace so goes on adventures of her own in the forest along the trail. There are mountain streams that she drinks out of and she chases whatever animals we come across. She loves to chase deer. Havent come across a mountain lion or a bear (when she has been off lead, we have seen bears with her on lead).

And then it comes time to descend in the woods on the bike - its Penny's favorite time! She chases me as we rip through the dense forests together. Small cliffs, jumps, whatever, it doesnt faze her even slightly. She flies down with grace.

She broke a toe (badly) in January and was in a full leg cast for 6wks. The vet laughed every time we showed up needing a new cast because Penny, in her crazyness, broke the one she had on at least 4 times. She was depressed not being able to leave the house except for when we would take her in the car for a change of scenery for her, but she healed up well and is none the worse for it now. She got a tick a few weeks ago that we removed cleanly. Otherwise, shes still the happy go lucky crazy Vizsla she has always been. We got her a "cave bed" which she actually prefers to sleeping under the covers with us.

Here are some pics! I dont carry around my big camera anymore so they're all crappy iPhone pics - but here is Pennys new life.

When we moved across the country, we chose to drive (and camp) instead fly, and a big part of that was about Penny. It was a special trip for many reasons and we are so happy with our choice to do that.


----------



## einspänner

Wow, has it really been 2 years?! Good to hear from you Dave and see some of your awesome photography again. Looks like a fabulous spot for a V to live!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Man, that Penny is one lucky dog! If her breeder had known what kind of life you were going to give her, he would have paid you to take her. <G>

Bob


----------



## organicthoughts

DaveD, welcome to the neighbourhood.

Let me know if you want to get the dogs out or do some field training.


----------



## DaveD

Penny and I out for a quick rip on Cypress.

[flash=425,350]http://vid333.photobucket.com/albums/m396/THEDEANERS/IMG_2372.mp4[/flash]


----------



## Rbka

V's are such great riding buddies, I ride more with Nico than with any humans! Nico got to go trail riding 3 days in a row last week and was just excited watching me load my bike on the car on the 3rd day as on the 1st -- he just loves it. I don't see him much because I taught him to follow me (unless we're on a real grind of a climb) but everyone tells me that he sticks right behind my back wheel 
S-works enduros!? Living next to Cypress :O Seems way nicer than To!
I see a lot of similarity in Nico's life to Penny's -- he grew up next to a dog park but then we moved last autumn (just before he turned 2). He has a big yard now which allows us to play more fetch and leave him outside more, he gets to go mountain biking 2 - 3 times/week, he is walked 90% of the time off leash in our quiet neighborhood and down by the river.... but gosh he misses other dogs! (So much so that we are considering getting a 2nd V!!)
Happy trails to you and Penny 

Oh - here's a cute instagram account for a V, they get hilarious riding shots sometimes https://www.instagram.com/rubythetraildog/


----------



## harrigab

we hit the beach this weekend ;D


----------



## DaveD

Vizslas are amazing riding buddies. Its been my plan for decades: get a dog that can ride with me! I chose well!

Her ability to rip around for hours is unbelievable. She and I head up Cypress, a biggish climb going from near the bottom of a real mountain to pretty close to the top. She adventures while I grind my way up - she tears through the forests looking for fun - does big circles of me as I dig deep to keep moving up - and then she does like Nico, chases my wheel down. I have had no idea what she does back there either - all I know is that I can hear her tags gingling and that when I stop, shes right there looking at me as if she just got off the couch! Its a great place for a Vizsla to live.

SWorks Enduro and an Epic. The Epic is amazing heading up, almost useless going down Cypress. The Enduro kills me going up but is amazing going down, although many of the trials are DH rig trails so its small for those. Enduro is about the only bike that works to go up and down - cant pedal a DH bike up but cant ride an XC bike down.

That Instagram is amazing! Those are awesome pics. I don't have IG but I'm going to check it out more. Thanks for pointing me in that direction.

Nico and Penny do sound a lot alike - theyre both super lucky!


----------



## texasred

I've really enjoyed the beautiful pictures on this post.


----------



## DaveD

TexasRed said:


> I've really enjoyed the beautiful pictures on this post.


Thanks!

Your post caused me to go back to the beginning and look at each. I'm glad that I did - its a really nice chronology of Penny's life. I remember taking each and every picture and the stories that went with each.

I'm visiting family in Mt Tremblant right now and have been away from Penny for 8 days. I miss her so much.


----------



## Rbka

DaveD said:


> Vizslas are amazing riding buddies. Its been my plan for decades: get a dog that can ride with me! I chose well!
> 
> Her ability to rip around for hours is unbelievable. She and I head up Cypress, a biggish climb going from near the bottom of a real mountain to pretty close to the top. She adventures while I grind my way up - she tears through the forests looking for fun - does big circles of me as I dig deep to keep moving up - and then she does like Nico, chases my wheel down. I have had no idea what she does back there either - all I know is that I can hear her tags gingling and that when I stop, shes right there looking at me as if she just got off the couch! Its a great place for a Vizsla to live.
> 
> SWorks Enduro and an Epic. The Epic is amazing heading up, almost useless going down Cypress. The Enduro kills me going up but is amazing going down, although many of the trials are DH rig trails so its small for those. Enduro is about the only bike that works to go up and down - cant pedal a DH bike up but cant ride an XC bike down.
> 
> That Instagram is amazing! Those are awesome pics. I don't have IG but I'm going to check it out more. Thanks for pointing me in that direction.
> 
> Nico and Penny do sound a lot alike - theyre both super lucky!


Yup when I upgraded my 2009 Giant Trance to a 2015 Kona Process Nico was thrilled because I now roll significantly faster  He loves riding dh too but I get a little worried about him going off bigger jumps and drops... he might just be silly enough to follow me off them blind! Plus he's a bit scared of the chairlift... but man he loves it, the faster I go the happier he is. Usually I take him on at least 1 run when I ride dh and the rest of the time he's tethered at the bottom and we play fetch up the ski hill. Our local hill is small enough that everyone knows him and goes and cuddles with him and he is always supervised. I know he'd rather be running laps with me though if he could 
Enjoy the rest of your trip to the east! Just think of how ecstatic Penny will be to see you back after a week away!


----------

